# Moebius Dr.Deadly completed



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Well just finished up another MS kit and its Dr.Deadly.Im really happy about these kits getting reissued and like a kid gotta build them!So let me know good or bad how he looks?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Great job overall Dan, but to be honest, I think the blood on the apron could do with some spattering? I can see the drybrush effect on the arms too.
It really does have a good look to it!! I like the face.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I like him, but would also do the blood on the apron differently. Maybe more splatter and finger shaped smears, like he was wiping his hands on it? I really enjoy seeing how people interpret colors for the Dr. He isn't an easy figure to paint, in some ways. Nice clean job.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks guys for the compliments and tips.I will be building another as soon as the victim is done and will use your suggestions on the blood part:thumbsup:.Now anyone building theres or is it just me building them up:thumbsup:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

I like him too, how about drybrushing light tan onto the toes of his boots to make them look scuffed, like he's one of those cellar-dwelling creeps who'd never care for his appearance or clean his shoes. Also, his face looks clean - how about washing some olive geen into the lines on his face and forehead to give him a grimy unwashed look. And like the others have said, the blood on the apron is sitting 'on the surface', when it would have been soaking in. Try thinning the edges of the smears down to a pinkish shade like the blood has been absorbed by the cloth.
Thanks for showing the built-up; if these kits ever reach Britain I'll probably go for the whole lot. If they don't, I'll probably selectively buy some of them from the US.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Well, I like the way it turned out! Afterall, he is wearing gloves!
Looks GREAT Danny! I can't wait to find some time and get mine built. I have a diorama that I started years ago...wait until you see what that turns out to be!

MMM


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

wolfman66 said:


> Now anyone building theres or is it just me building them up:thumbsup:


As soon as I get mine (paying for them in Dec, probably see them in Jan), they'll be getting built. I missed them the first time around, it ain't happening this time!!

Chris.


----------



## Raindog (Aug 18, 2000)

Does anyone else think Dr. Deadly looks like Ed Asner, maybe having a _really_ bad day?

No reflection on your work in particular, wolfman66. Just a general observation on the kit itself.

Still, have to pick one of these up, evil Lou Grant lookalike notwithstanding...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...I can't see the pics, Dan...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Raindog said:


> Does anyone else think Dr. Deadly looks like Ed Asner, maybe having a _really_ bad day?
> 
> No reflection on your work in particular, wolfman66. Just a general observation on the kit itself.
> 
> Still, have to pick one of these up, evil Lou Grant lookalike notwithstanding...


Hell yeah !....I took it a step further though... and envisioned Mary Tyler Moore as Vampirella...
Mcdee
...and as I posted at the Clubhouse...Dan you've done it again... I'm getting the Store Display and so they're pre painted...You've just inspired me to buy the regular kits and try to paint them myself ..... Your Dr.Deadly looks awesome...
Mcdee


----------



## John DeBlasi (Dec 31, 1999)

Excellent, love the splattered apron.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks guys for the compliments on Deadly and Bob looking forward to seeing that MS dio ya got going.:thumbsup:


----------



## JimW (Dec 14, 1998)

Wow Dan, you really churn out the builts! Nice work


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Man that is awesome Wolfman! This is my favorite of the monster scenes charachters. You did a good job bloodying him up.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks JimW,Duckfink for the compliments


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Dr. Deadly? It doesn't look anything like Mr. Kevorkian! Where's he's suit and tie???

Good job Dan. This is some fun stuff. Just biding my time before I get my collection started. thanks for the inspiration.:thumbsup:


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

GREAT JOB! I remember getting these kits as a kid -- 8 or 9 -- and slapping them together so I could PLAY with them. I recall how cool it was that the VICTIM was joined at the belt line so I could actually cut her in half when placed on the pendulum. And no, I didn't torture small animals or turn into some kind of crazed serial killer -- but I did get into playing with my action figures, and Monster Scenes kits were the only thing at the time that let me play out all my imaginary evil scientist scenarios. I also recall when my friend, who also had the kits and who I would play with, had his older brother paint his models -- his brother used an airbrush for very professional looking results, and I recall how envious I was that my friend's versions were so colorful while mine were all grey or brown or whatver plastic they were molded in.

Got the first three kits this weekend and will be using many of Wolfman's painting schemes for inspiration. THANKS FOR POSTING PICS!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

looks good Wolfie ! i'll be picking these up a bit later ( had to get Big Frankie paid for this month lol ) . 
the Doc will be the first one from this set i get . 
there's a guy in the movie Hostel that i swear has to be taken from Dr. Deadly ( he's pushing a cart full of body parts around ) . 
hb


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks HB,Steve,drmcoy for the compliments:thumbsup:


----------

